# Fry from NIB's Black Fire Spawn - PIC Spam



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

They are almost 4 months old and just arrived safely yesterday. I don't have names yet. The smaller one with the more red tail is feistier. Suggestions?


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

The first picture is the smaller feistier one.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a fiesty one too who has red fins and the body is sometimes light and sometimes dark. Not sure if it is a boy or girl yet but I'm thinking boy? Although, it had vertical bars so does that mean it is female?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

How about Fire Fins for the one with red fins, and Graphite for the gray one?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I just realized those pics were taken outside. I couldn't figure out what that grass stuff was, lol. Their so cute!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute. I can't wait to get my box o' fish from NIB.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

What about Daitaro for first son and Nariko for thunder?


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I would love to get some of these fish, but I am not sure if they would make it all the way to Texas. They look gorgeous Congratulations


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I believe NIB is in kansas if I'm not mistaken. That's a quick trip compared to the ones coming to me in GA. Plus I've even gotten fish from the west coast that made the trip just fine.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> What about Daitaro for first son and Nariko for thunder?


 Oo. I like Nariko. 

I was thinking about naming the fire one Weasley and waiting to find out whether he/she is a Ron Weasley or a Ginny Weasley.

@ Newf - Mine travelled farther that Texas to get to Maryland. I was a little nervous, but they were ok.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's mine from NIB...  

This one looks similar to the ugly duckling, so I named him/her "Goose"! (MY FAVORITE OF THEM ALL!)
View attachment 29721


This one I think is female? Sometimes her fins are a bit red but not in this pic. I think I will name her "Peapod".
View attachment 29722


This one is one of the more aggressive ones (flaring at the others) and came stark white but then turned dark bodied with red fins, then light bodied with red fins, then no color, then medium colored body with red fins.... This is "Chameleon" 
View attachment 29723


I think this one is a boy, as he seems more aggressive and his fins are a bit longer than the other ones. He is very active! he resembles a grizzled grey betta I almost adopted from a betta rescue, that looked like an airplane to me... so, this guy is "Aviator".
View attachment 29724


This little sweet pea is the tiniest of them all, and was not doing so hot a few days ago (kinda tilty, laying to one side, not moving much)... but, she (?) is doing better now after some TLC. I don't have a name for this one yet.
View attachment 29725


This one I believe is female but could be male... Has a big belly... I don't know what to name this one either.
View attachment 29726


Last but not least, the star of the show...  This is "FUEGO!" He was a birthday present for my fiance. 
View attachment 29727


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Smellsfishie - They look great! Chameleon and Aviator both have freckles on their dorsal fins.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

cute, huh? hehe! I am so curious to see what they will look like full grown...  Is this usually the size of a 4 mo old betta? Or are they usually bigger? Both my girls from Thailand were 3.5-4 mo and came to me "full grown" so either the breeder in thailand was lying orrrr?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh! They are beautiful! And such unique pattern.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> cute, huh? hehe! I am so curious to see what they will look like full grown...  Is this usually the size of a 4 mo old betta? Or are they usually bigger? Both my girls from Thailand were 3.5-4 mo and came to me "full grown" so either the breeder in thailand was lying orrrr?


I have a feeling that bettas grow at different rates. I found a betty splendens chart that puts bettas at 1.9 inches at 11 weeks old. Mine are definitely smaller than that. I'll be interested to see if they stay smaller or if they catch up with the 100% water change/jarring process.

It might be possible to help the growing through jarring and frequest water changes. I read a thread on a message board where a better owner decided to see whether his adult but small betta would grow if the owner did daily 100 percent water changes. The answer was yes, but the owner gave up the experiment after 1 month because the betta was getting p.o.'ed about the frequent water changes.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Just start feeding him lots of food and doing daily water changes and he'll start growing really well. The higher quality the food you feed the better of he'll be. His belly should look very round once he's done eating but after a few hours it should be back to normal size.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

@1fish2fish - Thanks!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I need to get more variety in the diet I think, but I plan on frequent (but not daily) water changes (maybe every 2 days)... and I am feeding both Omega 1 pellets and Hikari betta Bio Gold pellets, crushed to size for their itty bitty mouths, and frozen bloodworms. What foods are you doing?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

For the ones I got from NIB I'm feeding Atison's Betta Pro, frozen Bloodworms, frozen glassworms (mosquito larva) and frozen brine shrimp 2-3 times per day plus 100% daily water changes. Can't wait to see them grow! 

You can't really compare Thai betta growth to ours here in the US... Thailand is their native home, they can get everything they need to grow there. The conditions are perfect for them. We do our best but we can't really reproduce those same conditions no matter how hard me try!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

newf said:


> I would love to get some of these fish, but I am not sure if they would make it all the way to Texas. They look gorgeous Congratulations


Mine got to me fine and I'm all the way in California with priority


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm feeding them frozen brine shrimp, frozen glassworms, frozen daphnia, frozen tubi worms, chopped up frozen bloodworms, and I tried New Life Spectrum small fish formula. They are not interested in the NLS small fish but I think that they are probably too small for the NLS betta formula. I could try crushing a pellet to see what happens. I'm also doing daily 100% water changes.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

NIB says she was feeding them Atison's betta pro, frozen bloodworms and frozen tublifex several times per day. They take the Atison's betta happily 

These guys are all so beautiful. Smellsfishie, Fuego is STUNNING!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Atinsons pro and NLS grow are godsends for growing fishies. Super high protien and lots of vitimins


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think I saw Atison's Pro at my LFS so I will have to check online. Thanks for posting what you guys are feeding, that helps me a lot. I am going to go pick up more frozen food soon. They LOOOOVE the bloodworms...  and happily eat the crushed pellets. My one little chica, unnamed, is back to being tipsy and not looking too hot. The others are all happy swimming crazy... Not sure what's going on with her. I am going to put her into a small heated tank. The others are in critter keepers, with 2 in my community tank (separated in a "breeder").


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Smellsfire,

Did I send you the fry care guide. If not, send me an email and I'll send it to you. They will definitely grow a lot faster now that they are jarred. There was just no way I could jar all of them. The males, grew the fastest while jarred. And that's when their color started to pop as well. Thanks again.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep you sent it in an email. Why?


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Today I spotted the egg spot on my darker one. I'm thinking about naming her Stormy. I cannot tell whether there is an egg spot for the fire fins one, who is either Weasley (Ginny?) or Ginger. Her/his ventrals are shorter so perhaps Weasley is a girl.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

YAY. This part of raising fry is the most exciting! IMO


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Russalka, how do yours look now?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

russalka said:


> Today I spotted the egg spot on my darker one. I'm thinking about naming her Stormy. I cannot tell whether there is an egg spot for the fire fins one, who is either Weasley (Ginny?) or Ginger. Her/his ventrals are shorter so perhaps Weasley is a girl.


Have you determined their sex? I'd like to see pics when its convenient for you  (no pressure... just curious)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Same here...Im always down for pictures

-BL2033


----------

